# My first shawl



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I finally managed to follow a pattern and make something beyond dishcloths and scarves. It's nothing too complicated, but it has given me the confidence to move on to items I didn't think I could do. I also learned not to try and knit when watching football. I guess I never realized how many numbers the announcers say during a game. LOL. And for some reason my DH and kids kept wanting to talk to me about how much stuff cost or random math problems. I just wanted to count my stitches to make sure I hadn't messed anything up. 

But I did get it done and I love the yarn colors, so on to bigger and better patterns. :grin:



I didn't mean to make the pictures so small, but you can click on them to go to my photobucket and see them larger if you need to.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love it Callie! The colors are perfect for this pattern.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I agree with Cyndi, it's just gorgeous.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice!! Great work!


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

Very pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW !! Love how it ruffles on the edges !!! VERY awesome !!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I was so excited to get the pictures up that I forgot the most important thing I wanted to say. 

Thank you all for being here to answer all my questions and make me feel like I could learn how to knit. Without knowing that you would help me along the way I probably wouldn't have even tried. Thank you. :grouphug:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

it's so beautiful! Congratulations on your first shawl!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


So proud and happy for you!!!!

Now - what yarn did you use? What size needles and what pattern????


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I used this pattern with Lion Brand Amazing in Glacier Bay that I bought on clearance sale a couple of weeks ago. I always browse my way through the yarn at Walmart without buying any because 99% of it is Red Heart and I have enough of that already. They had this in a different aisle and I fell in love with the colors so I bought all 4 skeins they had left. I still have 2 skeins leftover to make something pretty out of. 

I used my size 8 addi turbo circular that y'all recommended in one of my many other questions. I don't think I ever thanked you for that either. So thank you all for recommended those wonderful needles. I only have two sizes so far, but I love working with them and use them for everything new I try to knit. This shawl was the first thing I completed besides dishcloths. 

And I just want to add for all the other beginners like me. If you find something that you really want to make, just keep trying. It took me two days and at least 10 tries to get past the first six rows. In all honesty, I threw the pattern away the first night in somewhat of a temper tantrum, but my stubbornness won out and I figured it out the next morning. So just keep trying.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

It's beautiful! Very nicely done.

And you are so right about the encouragement here. When I mentioned that I wanted to learn to knit socks, I got loads of "you can do it" from HTers. And I just finished my third pair of socks today. Thanks, everyone!

Now, KyMama, you've inspired me to attempt a shawl...


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Its beautiful KyMama!

I keep meaning to make a shawl. Somehow I just never get quite to it.
Yours turned out so lovely I think I might give it another go!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is really lovely and the choice of colours is stunning.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I love it too, love the colors. And I am with you, I no sooner sit down and pick up my knitting than my daughter is all over and my husband decides to get talkative. I pretty much have to lock myself in a room by myself if I have a complicated part to go through. I've just now gotten to the point where I can watch TV and knit, it didn't work very well before. And it sure can't be with something complicated.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I can't see the pictures but I'll take everyone's word that it is beautiful. I like the pattern . Congratulations on your first shawl. I have yet to knit one.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Excellent!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

well done!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

What a lovely shawl and just in time for cold weather, too! It's got great fall colors on it.

Aren't shawls fun? Are you going to make another one? Where are you going to wear it? If you were going to use it as a shawl for around the house, then you could make matching house slippers. Or, a matching felted purse if you were going to wear it out and about. Like you need more projects, huh?

Beautiful shawl, ya done good!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice job. I think it looks really nice.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Great job! I like the colors muchly as well! sis


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

hotzcatz - I'm not sure where I'm going to wear it. I just saw the pattern and thought I would give it a try with the pretty yarn. That's how most of my projects happen - yarn first.  I'd like to find a pretty pin to wear with it regardless of whether it's inside or out.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Wear it everywhere! I do with mine, at least until they get sold, then I have to make another one.


----------

